# Elantris



## Xanados (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm going to buy Sanderson's Elantris stand-alone. 

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images...ow-click,TopRight,35,-76_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg

I'm looking to buy this version as I prefer the art to http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-NSo7f4Zlrzs/Tj_EPpycF4I/AAAAAAAADRU/9OBzh-Rzoyk/s1600/elantris.jpg.

Don't judge a book by it's cover, I know. But that doesn't matter because I know Brandon is good. 

How do I go about buying the fantasy art version of this book? Whenever I go on amazon.co.uk and look inside, the first version changes to the version in the second link. This leads me to believe I'll order the one without the characters.


----------



## karriezai (Jan 23, 2012)

I just ordered the paperback of Elantris and it arrived with the first cover you linked to. I didn't even know the second existed. Could it be the UK cover art? I'm in America so I pretty much never go to amazon.co.uk. That's the only thing I can think might be causing what you're experiencing...


----------



## Sparkie (Jan 23, 2012)

I read that book.  I liked it.  I hope you do too.


----------



## myrddin173 (Jan 23, 2012)

Its a good book, with two sequels planned.  The cover with the Orson Scott Card blurb is the US Cover the other is the UK version.


----------



## Xanados (Jan 25, 2012)

Elantris came today. It is the white cover art, the one I'm not found of, but it's okay. I have to say the first chapter is brilliant. I absolutely loved the dialogue between Raoden and Galladon. Unfortunately I'm running on about 4 hours sleep and I'm too tired to read the next chapter about Serene! I'm hooked but I've only read 15 pages. I need a full night sleep to function properly these days. I don't want to "ruin" my experience. I might not be able to take it all in, you know?


----------



## Sparkie (Jan 27, 2012)

Xanados said:


> Elantris came today. It is the white cover art, the one I'm not found of, but it's okay. I have to say the first chapter is brilliant. I absolutely loved the dialogue between Raoden and Galladon. Unfortunately I'm running on about 4 hours sleep and I'm too tired to read the next chapter about Serene! I'm hooked but I've only read 15 pages. I need a full night sleep to function properly these days. I don't want to "ruin" my experience. I might not be able to take it all in, you know?



I know what you mean.  I've had to lose some sleep out of neccesity this week, and it seems like my mind isn't absorbing everything the way it normally does.  Hope you get some shut-eye!


----------



## Xanados (Jan 27, 2012)

I am now on chapter 10. I'm a slow reader. I could read half the book in a day, but I want to feel like I am embarking on a long journey. 
I'll admit, I find some of Hrathen's plot a tad confusing. The aristocracy part of it, at least. I can't find any chapter summaries and that would greatly help me.

Can anyone summarize chapter nine for me, please? Specifically Hrathen's chat with the noblemen.


----------



## karriezai (Jan 27, 2012)

Hrathen's trying to convert this country to his religion. His religion is very political and takes over kingdoms it converts. Hrathen's trying to build support among the aristocracy by hinting that if they convert and help spread his religion, they'll be rewarded with political status and the money that comes with it. He just came from a successful conversion/overthrow of another country, Duladel, so he's feeling pretty confident.


----------



## Xanados (Jan 28, 2012)

karriezai said:


> Hrathen's trying to convert this country to his religion. His religion is very political and takes over kingdoms it converts. Hrathen's trying to build support among the aristocracy by hinting that if they convert and help spread his religion, they'll be rewarded with political status and the money that comes with it. He just came from a successful conversion/overthrow of another country, Duladel, so he's feeling pretty confident.


 Ah, I had a feeling that is what was going on. I understood the vague plot, but just not the more subtle dialogue in that chapter. Don't get me wrong, I'm not an airhead. I just generally don't read a lot of "political" fantasies. 
Thanks.


----------



## Xanados (Jan 28, 2012)

After reading chapter 10, I have some concerns. I feel a bit concerned for Raoden. I don't feel like he has been developed enough. As far as I know he is just a heroic character that doesn't really fear anything. His chapter in the triad system is small, too. Tell me, does he get better? I don't feel connected to him. I don't think he has once felt sad about being in Elantris. It's all moving to fast for him. There is more depth in Sarene who has the most pages by far.


----------



## karriezai (Jan 28, 2012)

It's been a while since I read the book, but I do remember liking Raoden. Since I just got the paperback I'm about to reread it though.

I will say that I liked the book, but still preferred his Mistborn series, which I read first.

I believe I remember reading that Brandon said he connected to or enjoyed writing Sarene most and is often surprised to hear people say Raoden is their favorite character. If I'm remembering that right, then what you're saying makes sense


----------



## Xanados (Feb 11, 2012)

Woah, okay... can someone please explain what happened in chapter 25?
It was a hefty chapter with a lot of things I understood, but then it ended with Raedon, Galladon and Karata putting an old Elantrian into a pool. I feel like the plot is moving too far forward and they still haven't really figured out what is going on.

Edit: This chapter goes along normally. We find out that Galladon's father was an Elantrian. All of a sudden, while contemplating in his sleep, Raoden yells. From there on out I felt lost. I know that he figures out that the Hoed man kept repeating the same phrase and that he was an Elantrian before the Reod, but I still feel like things moved to quickly. It was probably worsened by the fact that I was getting tired of the chapter, but then, all of a sudden, things pick up near the end.


----------



## Sparkie (Feb 11, 2012)

Y'know, I felt the same way reading that part.  By then, I was almost totally disinterested in Raoden.  Not only is he too  much of a 'goody' type character, I also feel like some of his POV chapters info-dump at times.

Still, whatever problems I had with the book were more than offset by the overall enjoyment I got out of the story.  Stick with it.  It's worth it.


----------



## Xanados (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm on chp.55 of Elantris. Stunned. The "Brandon Avalanche" has earned its name well...

But, I have a question. Can someone explain the nature of Raeoden and the cloth and makeup?
How does he have sandy brown hair if he is still an Elantrian? Did he switch the Aon Shao "Kaloo" for another appearance? It doesn't make sense to me.

Bah - I can't get that around my head. Is it answered in the chapter ahead?

Edit: The question was so boggling that I had to look onto the next chapter. My eyes darted  to the write line. Yes, this question has been resolved


----------



## Xanados (Feb 24, 2012)

Finished the book. Zoomed right through the last 9 chapters. Can't even describe it. It was like a mountain crashing down 
Still having to go through the book several times to look back. I've got a severe case of OCD when it comes to books.


----------

